# Denton and Sasquatch Podcast #76



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton endorses a new candidate, the Liberals think mistletoe is sexual assault and why you shouldn't allow prisoners out of your prisons.

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2017-12-10T20_51_21-08_00


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lookit, you crazy people! Listen to this podcast! At least, click on it and let it play. That gives us more hits, higher ratings and more people get curious and click on it. That means more people get to hear about prepperforums!

Help us, help you and us!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Nuthin' like beggin', eh @Denton !


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Nuthin' like beggin', eh @Denton !


Somebody's gotta do it!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

I’m playing it RIGHT now!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

I listened last night in bed w/headphones, Tom told me to quit laughing!

Here's a little thank you.
One for you and one for me. 
Fair is fair.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Denton said:


> Lookit, you crazy people! Listen to this podcast! At least, click on it and let it play. That gives us more hits, higher ratings and more people get curious and click on it. That means more people get to hear about prepperforums!
> 
> Help us, help you and us!


Thanks for always posting the podomatic link. Just so you know, on my phone anyway, watching it on YouTube doesn't work for me. When the phone screen times out, or if I make it go dark, or close the phone's cover, the YT stops. 
Such is not the case with podomatic <-makes for much pleasanter listening.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for always posting the podomatic link. Just so you know, on my phone anyway, watching it on YouTube doesn't work for me. When the phone screen times out, or if I make it go dark, or close the phone's cover, the YT stops.
> Such is not the case with podomatic <-makes for much pleasanter listening.


Never fear, we'll always post both.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Thanks for always posting the podomatic link. Just so you know, on my phone anyway, watching it on YouTube doesn't work for me. When the phone screen times out, or if I make it go dark, or close the phone's cover, the YT stops.
> Such is not the case with podomatic <-makes for much pleasanter listening.


Not sure what kind of phone you have but if it happens to be an iPhone we are also on iTunes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Samsung Galaxy S6. My first and last smart phone. I was drug kicking & screaming out of the dark ages. :-|


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Samsung Galaxy S6. My first and last smart phone. I was drug kicking & screaming out of the dark ages. :-|


Ha! I've got you beat. Mine is the S5. My nephews keep telling me I need to upgrade to newer cooler one. To which I say "why? This one works fine".

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Sas, Denton is in the news!
I recognised him instantly. 
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/25/us/dog-runs-half-marathon/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

fangfarrier said:


> Sas, Denton is in the news!
> I recognised him instantly.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2016/01/25/us/dog-runs-half-marathon/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does look a bit like @Denton but can't be. Too much hair.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

But but but he’s from Allerbarmur too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> But but but he's from Allerbarmur too!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me. I don't run, thanks to handguns and the willingness to use them.


----------

